

We are launching a business designing kits for use with a 3D printer. - DrewAllyn

Me and two of my friends want to create a business for 3D printer owners. The idea is that we will design kits which include all the components that can&#x27;t be printed, like motors, screws, springs, and some custom stuff, and include the files to print the rest of the components and assemble it using the parts in the kit.
Some examples of the things we would include in the kits are simple tools like clamps and scissors, kitchen gadgets like garlic presses (with precautions to ensure they are food safe,) toys like RC cars and Rubik&#x27;s cubes, maybe more complex tools like hand drills if we can make them safe, that kind of thing. We&#x27;d like some feedback and help on our idea, and if you can take [our survey](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1TOlFLTOnf2rs83iteUuRaSuFZU4mZORRj2u3LTLcQ3I&#x2F;viewform?usp=send_form) , that would really help us decide whether there is demand for these types of kits, and if there is, what kind of kits we want to make first. The survey will take about 5 minutes.
We are hoping that by making a ton of useful things available for people, we can unlock the true potential of 3D printers by making things that are cheaper than their mass market counterparts, and easier to customize and repair.
======
slosh
seems cool!

whats your email?

~~~
DrewAllyn
drew.a.gross@gmail.com

